# Substituting brown sugar with turbinado...



## inkjunkie (May 25, 2015)

Have enough rub left for the upcoming rack of spares. Have seen folks mentioning substiting turbinado for brown sugar....is this a 1 to 1 swap?


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2015)

I do a 1 to 1 swap and turbinado is all I use in my rubs


----------



## inkjunkie (May 25, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> I do a 1 to 1 swap and turbinado is all I use in my rubs


Thanks...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 25, 2015)

I don't use sugar in my rubs,just a personal preference. Especially if you plan on saucing. Most sauces contain enough sugar to feed a the need for it.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't use sugar in my rubs,just a personal preference. Especially if you plan on saucing. Most sauces contain enough sugar to feed a the need for it.


Neither one of us likes sauces..


----------

